# Custom drivers for Creative AE-5/AE-5 Plus



## DarknessStorm (Jan 8, 2021)

Greetings, planning to buy ae-5 plus card for my system
I've read that there're some bugs and glitches with drivers, so are there some custom modded drivers (such as for realtek onboard/X-FI series/etc.) for this card?
Much thanks for the info


----------



## AAF Optimus (Jan 9, 2021)

As far as I searched, there are none, but what kind of modification are you looking for?


----------



## DarknessStorm (Jan 10, 2021)

Alan Finotty said:


> As far as I searched, there are none, but what kind of modification are you looking for?


hmm... good question 
i'm not a technical specialist with audio-drivers, so can't say what kind of enchantments ae-5 plus needs (or not?)  but as far as i looked at newest Creative Command (and compared to realtek drivers) it needs speaker metrics calibration and db amplifier/deamplifier. to each speaker/sub
maybe there are much much more but such kind of info only PRO could tell)


----------

